# Heroin bottles



## lil digger (Jan 7, 2012)

I dug these two bottles  in "the badgers dump" on new years eve.. are they good ones ?


----------



## epackage (Jan 7, 2012)

The one on the left is on E-Bay right now Aaron with an asking price of $450, so I'm gonna say it's a good one....congrats

 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313&_nkw=terp+heroin&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## lil digger (Jan 7, 2012)

haha, maybe $450 dollars is the reason it is still on eaby... i dont think it would be worth that much.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh, I wouldn't be surprised if it's worth a few hundred... It's a very attractive bottle, and bottles with drugs embossed on them are very desirable, what with all the druggy collectors.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey Aaron,

 Is the guy on the left a "Foster's"? What's the one on the right?


----------



## lil digger (Jan 7, 2012)

the one on the right is a glyco heroin..when i was digging it out i thought its was going to be a clorox


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 7, 2012)

Those are some purdy good bottles!

 The Glyco-Heroin is more common and would bring 20 bucks, or a bit more if you get the narcotics collectors sniffing around. I think I got about 40 bucks when I sold one before.

 The Terp-Heroin bottle is certainly better, fetching 70-100+ if memory serves, It is more attractive too. Good digs!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice digs Aaron! Hey Jim, that seller also has a Watkins for $225...

 ~Tim


----------



## madman (Jan 7, 2012)

great finds wow!


----------



## epackage (Jan 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> Nice digs Aaron! Hey Jim, that seller also has a Watkins for $225...
> 
> ~Tim


 Tim I wasn't saying it's worth $450, I was just pointing out it might be a good one...[]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 7, 2012)

I know buddy, it seems all his listings are a bit high.

 I'd say it's a good one too, i'm not familiar with it tho.

 ~Tim


----------



## epackage (Jan 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> I know buddy, it seems all his listings are a bit high.
> 
> ...


 I hear ya, I like to see the young bucks like Aaron and Connor and the rest of you digging good stuff...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Those are some purdy good bottles!
> 
> ...


 

 see that you could of had a green sided Seitz  for a 20 dollar bottle[]


----------



## lil digger (Jan 7, 2012)

lol rick ive been waiting since i posted this for you to post about that...hey i dint know you were gonna offer a seitz ..lol


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 8, 2012)

All the Glyco-Heroin bottles I've seen are asking $80-120, but I've never seen them sell for that much.  I'd think they're worth around $50 in New England.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 8, 2012)

> I'd think they're worth around $50 in New England. Â


 
 Hey Taylor.

 How much do'ya think for Des Moines? [8D]


----------

